# Farr's Gray Hair Restorer



## dollarbill (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey all.This one is embossed 6oz. Farr's Gray Hair Restorer Boston Mass. Thanks for any help yall can give. Good luck diggen and finding all.bill


----------



## marjorie040 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi DollarBill,
 Found these in a google search....came up in Don Fadely's antique bottle price list.





*Farr's Gray Hair Restorer*
5 1/2", Rectangular, BIM, square top top, amber. Condition: Fair - Light haze & small flake off top. $10. Embossing: front: "6 OZ." front in script: "FARR'S GRAY HAIR RESTORER - BOSTON - MASS."





*Farr's Gray Hair Restorer *
5 1/2", Rectangular, ABM, square top top, amber. Condition: Mint . $22.1. Embossing: front: "6 OZ. - FARR'S - FOR - GRAY - HAIR - BOSTON - MASS"
 Regards,


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you so much for the info Marjorie040


----------

